# duck hunting (oakland county area)



## aaronb_dsn (Jul 22, 2004)

i grew up, up in the thumb and usually go duck hunting around fish point. well now i live down in the clarkston/waterford area, and am looking to find somewhere down here to do some duck hunting on the weekends without having to drive all the way up to fish point. i heard the holly rec area, but i havent checked into it yet. 

just to let you know i have no decoys, boats, or dogs. i have always been able to go hunting with friends that have had them. i have no problem going and buying a few dozen decoys. 

if anyone wants to get together for a saturday hunt down in this area let me know. i am a member at Oakland County Sportsmans Club, and a DU member. i would be willing to meet and introduce myself, maybe over a round of skeet at OCSC.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

There are a few places in Highland Rec, Island Lake and Proud lake rec where you can hunt without a boat. Without giving away particular locations all I can say is stick to the small creeks and rivers. Most of the lakes are muck bottom and very hard to hunt without a boat. Without a boat a half dozen decoys and a robo duck(if you have one) will suffice. Many of the spots are a long walk from any good parking. I'll be hunting in my T-shirt this winter  (Living in Florida), next fall I plan to be back in Oakland at my old honey holes.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Aaron,

I've hunted Holly Rec and was impressed. You could hunt it from shore but like what was said prior, most of the lake bottoms throughout the inland lakes are going to be mucky. Bald Mountain is another option but gets some pressure. Come to our next MDHA meeting in Ferndale August 2nd and talk with some of the guys who hail from that neck of the woods.

Ken Martin


----------

